# Turkey Rugs that i do



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Just sharing a different and less expensive alternative to the norm.This is my sons,,usually there is only one shotgun shell but it took him 2 shots(the first shot went straight into a tree 10 feet in front of him!!LOL)So he wanted it mounted with both the shells...


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

very nice idea.....looks good


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Good idea! Looks good!


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it shows off the nicer feathers on the bird..i cahrge $190.00 for this


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

looks good, its always nice to see some body change it up abit. Great job!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Fletcher43 said:


> Just sharing a different and less expensive alternative to the norm.This is my sons,,usually there is only one shotgun shell but it took him 2 shots(the first shot went straight into a tree 10 feet in front of him!!LOL)So he wanted it mounted with both the shells...


What do you treat the flesh with? Do you skin it out like a ****?


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats very nice


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

mathewdbl_lung said:


> What do you treat the flesh with? Do you skin it out like a ****?


First a fleshing wheel,then wash in dawn,then coleman fliud,then tumble in corncob,then blow dry,then borax,,,,skin it like any other bird.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

PM me with price....where is Linden?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats sweet I want one of mine done that way.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i really like the looks of that. now i just have to blast one worthy. wish this was posted last season when i shot my big one


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah I have customers That have 6 or 7 of them done this way.(different color schemes Etc...)The nice thing is most of the time whiffy likes them to!! Thats a HUGE plus!!!LOL


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

That really looks great


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

All I need to do now is shoot a bird...


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice!!!


----------

